# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مصاحف مخطوطة من موقع ميونخ pdf

## أحمد البكري

Koran - BSB Cod.arab. 8
[S.l.] 1562 [969 H]
[
مصحف كتب بـ 969هجـ - 1562م
 


http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/~db/pdf/1325701376bsb00052290.pdf


*Koran - BSB Cod.arab. 2*, [s.l.], 1306 [705 H]
705هجـ


صفحة أخيرة



PDF-Datei &ouml;ffnen oder herunterladen (52 MB)

http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/~db/pdf/1325702336bsb00047627.pdf

وللمزيد:

http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/~db/ausgaben/gesamt_ausgabe.html?projekt=12  37542282&recherche=ja&ordnung=  sig

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف خط عام705هجـ - 1306م 
*Koran - BSB Cod.arab. 3*, [s.l.], 1306 [705 H]

صفحة1 
 صفحة آخيرة 
 
http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/~db/pdf/1325703400bsb00047628.pdf 
PDF-Datei &ouml;ffnen oder herunterladen (56 MB)

----------


## أحمد البكري

*Koran - BSB Cod.arab. 6*, [s.l.], 14. Jahrhundert

**

**

*http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/~db/pdf/1325704116bsb00047630.pdf*

*PDF-Datei &ouml;ffnen oder herunterladen (177 MB)

*

----------


## أحمد البكري

(الملف يحتاج إلى تنسيق حيث هناك بعض الصفحات الفارغة في ثناياه)

من فارس القرن السادس عشر ميلادي

Koran mit persischem Kommentar - BSB Cod.arab. 9
[S.l.] Persien 16. Jh.





http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/~db/pdf/1325704324bsb00014569.pdf
PDF-Datei &ouml;ffnen oder herunterladen (144 MB)

----------


## أحمد البكري

*Koran - BSB Cod.arab. 12*, Persien, 16. Jh 
بخط فارسي القرن 16م 
يليه دعاء ختم القرآن  

 


http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/...sb00036301.pdf 
PDF-Datei &ouml;ffnen oder herunterladen (156 MB)

----------


## أحمد البكري

*Koran - BSB Cod.arab. 2569*, [S.l.], 9. Jh.




 المحتويات (- الفهرس

Image 00083
Image 00084
Image 00085

 PDF-Datei &ouml;ffnen oder herunterladen (15 MB)


http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/~db/pdf/1325706016bsb00037515.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

Koran - BSB Cod.arab. 2603. - [s.l.], 11. Jh.


Image 00008
Image 00009


Image 00125
Image 00126
Image 00127

لتحميل الملف يرجى الدخول للرابط:

http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/zend-bsb/pdf_download.pl?id=00037517&nr  =123

----------


## أحمد البكري

سورة الأنعام




Image 00057
Image 00058



http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/zend-bsb/pdf_download.pl?vers=e&id=0003  7520&ersteseite=1&letzteseite=  64&nr=55&x=13&y=4

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف بالخط الفارسي 1577م


Image 00006
Image 00007
Image 00008
Image 00009

Image 00573
Image 00574
Image 00575

*Koran - BSB Cod.arab. 2620*, [Persien], 1577

http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/zend-bsb/pdf_download.pl?vers=e&id=0003  7527&ersteseite=1&letzteseite=  581&nr=1&x=13&y=8

----------


## أحمد البكري

بسب نفاد إمكانياتي للتحميل اليوم سأحاول غدا -إن شاء الله تعالى- وضع الروابط المباشر

*Koran - BSB Cod.arab. 2627*, [Persien], 1830 [1246 H]

*بالخط الفارسي 1246هجـ*

Image 00011
Image 00012
Image 00013
Image 00014



http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/zend-bsb/pdf_download.pl?vers=e&id=0003  7529&ersteseite=1&letzteseite=  636&nr=627&x=14&y=5

----------


## أحمد البكري

*Koran - BSB Cod.arab. 2640*, [s.l.], 16. Jh.




Image 00646
Image 00647

http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/zend-bsb/pdf_download.pl?vers=e&id=0003  7534&ersteseite=1&letzteseite=  658&nr=644&x=10&y=5

----------


## أحمد البكري

*Koran - BSB Cod.arab. 2642*, [S.l.] &Auml;gypten, 14. Jh

الجزء 22




Image 00104
Image 00105
Image 00106


http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/zend-bsb/pdf_download.pl?vers=e&id=0001  4774&ersteseite=1&letzteseite=  112&nr=102&x=13&y=7

----------


## أحمد البكري

Koran - BSB Cod.arab. 2647. - [S.l.] Osmanisches Reich, 1863 - 1873

السلطنة العثمانية







http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/zend-bsb/pdf_download.pl?vers=e&id=0001  4878&ersteseite=1&letzteseite=  621&nr=610&x=5&y=7

----------


## أحمد البكري

Koran - BSB Cod.arab. 2670. - &Auml;gypten, 14. Jh.



الصفحة الآخيرة


http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/zend-bsb/pdf_download.pl?vers=e&id=0003  7522&ersteseite=1&letzteseite=  71&nr=66&x=12&y=2

----------


## أحمد البكري

*Koran - BSB Cod.arab. 2674*, Herat, 1533 [940 H]

هيرات 940 هجـ

*الجزء 13*

**

**

*http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/zend-bsb/pdf_download.pl?vers=e&id=0003  7536&ersteseite=1&letzteseite=  36&nr=33&x=9&y=3*

----------


## أحمد البكري

*Koran - BSB Cod.arab. 2621*, Herat, [ca. 1430]

مصحف 
هيرات 

تام 900 صفحة 




http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/zend-bsb/pdf_download.pl?vers=e&id=0003  7526&ersteseite=1&letzteseite=  917&nr=909&x=8&y=6

----------


## أحمد البكري

Koran - BSB Cod.arab. 2675
&Auml;gypten 15. Jh.

الجزء 11







http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/zend-bsb/pdf_download.pl?vers=e&id=0003  7524&ersteseite=1&letzteseite=  96&nr=94&x=19&y=10

----------


## أحمد البكري

*Koran - BSB Cod.arab. 2718*, [S.l.], 1851





http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/zend-bsb/pdf_download.pl?vers=e&id=0001  4970&ersteseite=1&letzteseite=  631&nr=623&x=4&y=8

----------


## أحمد البكري

3 صفحات من مصحف 
بالخط الكوفي
في القرن 9\10



Image 00001
Image 00002

Image 00001
Image 00002

----------


## أحمد البكري

*Koran - BSB Cod.arab. 1116*, [Amasya od. Istanbul], [1480-1490]







http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/zend-bsb/pdf_download.pl?vers=e&id=0004  3879&ersteseite=1&letzteseite=  811&nr=800&x=7&y=5

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أحمد البكري

المصحف رواية أبي عمرو

790 هجـ
*Koran - BSB Cod.arab. 1113*, [S.l.], 1388 [790 H]








http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/zend-bsb/pdf_download.pl?vers=e&id=0003  7559&ersteseite=1&letzteseite=  379&nr=370&x=15&y=1

----------


## أحمد البكري

*Koran - BSB Cod.arab. 1113*, [S.l.], 1388 [790 H]




*PDF-Datei &ouml;ffnen oder herunterladen (151 MB)

*
*http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/~db/pdf/1325782764bsb00037559.pdf*
*
*

----------


## أحمد البكري

PDF-Datei &ouml;ffnen oder herunterladen (224 MB)

http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/~db/pdf/1325783146bsb00037526.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

PDF-Datei &ouml;ffnen oder herunterladen (16 MB)

http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/~db/pdf/1325783389bsb00037524.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

PDF-Datei &ouml;ffnen oder herunterladen (10 MB)

http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/...sb00037522.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

PDF-Datei &ouml;ffnen oder herunterladen (26 MB)


http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/~db/pdf/1325784029bsb00037517.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

Download (8 MB)

http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/~db/pdf/1325785991bsb00037536.pdf




Download (12 MB)
Download (11 MB)

http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/~db/pdf/1325786273bsb00037520.pdf
http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/~db/pdf/1325786401bsb00037520.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

PDF-Datei &ouml;ffnen oder herunterladen (35 MB)

http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/~db/pdf/1325786758bsb00014878.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

PDF-Datei &ouml;ffnen oder herunterladen (80 MB)

http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/~db/pdf/1325787444bsb00037527.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

Download (63 MB)

http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/~db/pdf/1325787208bsb00014970.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

*Sp&auml;tsafawidischer Koran - BSB Cod.arab. 1118*, Iran, Herat (?), 1714


*المصحف كاملا في أقل من 70 صفحة - حزب في كل صفحة تقريبا.*

*http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/~db/0004/bsb00048406/images/index.html?id=00048406&fip=193  .174.98.30&no=&seite=5*

----------


## أحمد البكري

Sp&auml;tsafawidischer Koran - BSB Cod.arab. 1118, Iran, Herat (?), 1714

http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/~db/pdf/1325950328bsb00048406.pdf

PDF-Datei &ouml;ffnen oder herunterladen (38 MB)

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن عبد القادر

للأسف الروابط لا تعمل

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://bildsuche.digitale-sammlungen...hbegriff=&l=en

----------


## أحمد البكري

PDF-Datei öffnen oder herunterladen (15 MB)



http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/...&no=1&seite=82

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://bildsuche.digitale-sammlungen...=100&nav=&l=en

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://bildsuche.digitale-sammlungen...=100&nav=&l=it

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://bildsuche.digitale-sammlungen...008&v=100&nav=

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://bildsuche.digitale-sammlungen...=100&nav=&l=en

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.digitale-sammlungen.de/in...=100&nav=&l=it

----------


## أحمد البكري

> المصحف رواية أبي عمرو
> 
> 790 هجـ
> *Koran - BSB Cod.arab. 1113*, [S.l.], 1388 [790 H]
> 
> http://bildsuche.digitale-sammlungen...0006&lv=1&l=en

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/...&no=1&seite=21

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/...037534/images/

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/...037515/images/

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/...s&no=4&seite=9

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/...s&no=3&seite=7

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/...037524/images/

----------

